# Saving iTunes information when reformatting computer



## n2k21

My computer has a virus on it so I'm going to completely reformat the whole computer, meaning all of my programs will be gone. How do I save my iTunes songs? All of my songs are on my ipod, but how can I ensure that after I reformat the computer, I can transfer the songs from my ipod to my computer (instead of the computer completely wiping out all my songs on my ipod).

I hope I'm making sense right now - I just remember there was one way to do it, but I forgot.


----------



## cohen

Find where you songs are and copy + paste them.

Did you buy the songs???


----------



## porterjw

> I hope I'm making sense right now - I just remember there was one way to do it, but I forgot.



You're making as much sense as Apple will allow you to in this case, so no worries I had to do that a few months back - confused the hell out of me, and I've been in this game for a while now. I think a secondary Hard Drive is needed, but don't quote me on that - that's how I solved it back then. I didn't have the luxury of a multi-partitioned Drive for this though, so if you have two Partitions, you might be able to just move them over.

I copied everything from their (several - super disorganized file maintenance on their part) music folders to a Master iTunes Folder I made on the other HDD. Did the Restoration, reinstalled iTunes, then moved all the songs back to the Primary HDD and told iTunes where they were located, then hooked up the iPod via USB and let it install. Everything appeared to work out great and I haven't gotten a call about it yet

It was a lot of 'wtf?' and 'that's just plain stupid you can't do that' on my end while I was trying to figure it out. I guess it's something with the format style that makes it quirky. Whatever it is, they don't like to place nice in situations like this.


----------

